# [OT] Linux-Artikel auf spiegel.de

## spitzwegerich

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,347074,00.html

 *Quote:*   

> Morgen früh in der Netzwelt bei SPIEGEL ONLINE: "Linux: Die Not mit dem Retter".
> 
> Wie frischgebackene Linux-Experten Stück für Stück den Rückzug antreten - und doch wieder beim "Monopolisten" landen.

 

Als ob der heutige Artikel nicht schon schlecht genug war.

----------

## marvin5

Selten so einen schlecht recherchierten Artikel gelesen.

```

wget http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,347074,00.html --output-document=/dev/null

```

----------

## nillsen

Für -=MfG.R4pt0r=- alias Karl, 31, begann alles vor einem Jahr. Auf seinem Alienware-Laptop hatte ein Virus gewütet und das Betriebssystem musste neu installiert werden. Doch statt einmal mehr zur Windoof XP CD zu greifen, erinnerte er sich an die vielen Berichte, die er bei Giga und Fachmagazinen, wie der Gamestar gesehen hatte. Euphorische Berichte, wie leicht man auf das fehleranfällige, virengefährdete Wintendo verzichten könne. Wie mühelos der Umstieg wäre, auf ein Betriebssystem, das sicherer, stabiler, 31337er und innovativer sei. Auf Linux.

 :Razz: 

Schönen Tag noch

----------

## Earthwings

Da war ja der Bild Artikel kaum schlechter. 

 *Quote:*   

> "Lad dir das Sourcecode-Archiv runter und kompilier dirs Modul selbst. Dann funzts." So kommunizieren User im Forum. Kein Wort zuviel, kein Fachdeutsch zu szenig

 

 *Quote:*   

> ...wird Linux schon seit Jahren wegen seiner Verlässlichkeit und vor allem seiner Lizenzfreiheit geschätzt.

 

 *Quote:*   

> Vergleichsweise banale Probleme wie zum Beispiel ein nicht funktionierendes Modem, für Windows-User eine Kleinigkeit

 

 *Quote:*   

> Wie frischgebackene Linux-Experten Stück für Stück den Rückzug antreten - und doch wieder beim "Monopolisten" landen.

 

Schaun wir mal  :Laughing: 

----------

## MatzeOne

Ja, der Artikel ist "schlecht", jedoch muss man zweifellos zugeben, dass die Masse Probleme mit Linux hätte... denn die Masse ist dumm  :Wink: 

----------

## prior_philip

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Der war gut.... zweifelsohne aber der Tatsache entsprechend.

----------

## Inte

Und ich dachte erst ihr hättet nur die schlimmen Stellen zitiert. Der komplette Artikel ist grauenvoll geschrieben.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Am Ende ist das mit Absicht so im l33t-style geschrieben, damit der M$-Bericht morgen schön seriös aussehen kann. (conspiracy theory)  :Wink: 

----------

## Freiburg

Ist doch immer das selbe, würde mich nicht wundern wenn der Redakteur Windows nicht richtig bedienen können, oder installieren. Aber seis drum wenn die Leute lieber Geld für Windows ausgeben ist das nicht mein Problem. Ich hab linux und bin glücklich damit, wenn die anderen dazu windows brauchen, jeder Jeck ist anders oder  :Wink: 

----------

## MatzeOne

 *Freiburg wrote:*   

> Ist doch immer das selbe, würde mich nicht wundern wenn der Redakteur Windows nicht richtig bedienen können, oder installieren. Aber seis drum wenn die Leute lieber Geld für Windows ausgeben ist das nicht mein Problem. Ich hab linux und bin glücklich damit, wenn die anderen dazu windows brauchen, jeder Jeck ist anders oder 

 

Mir ist's auch wurscht. Man sollte nicht versuchen alle Leute zu "bekehren" - aber darüber gibt es hier ja auch schon genügend Beiträge.

 *Quote:*   

> aus der von Inte genannten Quelle
> 
> A parent's primer to computer slang
> 
> Understand how your kids communicate online to help protect them

 

 :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

----------

## NightDragon

*lach* ist doch Witzig, wie angegriffen sich manche Autoren fühlen, nur weils Linux gibt.

*g* Witzig dasn es User überfordert und deswegen die Experten die Finger davon lassen. ... *g* wieso sollten sie?...

a) wies bei gentoo ist, weiß ich dann was ich drauf hab und ich weiß vorallem eins: Wohin meine Daten flitzen.

b) Es ist einfach so, das Linux, speziell für Netzwerke, mehr Funktionsumfang bietet. Oder kennt ihr einen WIn 2k3 Server, der das kann, was Linux mit IPTables und QOS kann?

c) Nicht jeder verwendet Linux, nur weil er Windows nicht mag, manche tuns weils billiger ist (das hat nichts mit Windows selbst zu tun), und man durch das irre Softwareangebot bei Linux eher auf dem legalen Weg wie bei Win32 ist.

Ich kenne ne ganze Menge Firmen und teils nicht kleine. Von der Buchhaltungssoftware bis zum office, haben sehr viele raubkopien.

Na gut. Statte ein Büro mit 10 PC's aus, und installiere ein Betriebsystem. Dazu noch office und das teure Buchhaltungsprogramm. Dann nehme man einen Internetzugang, der aber nicht voll sein soll, weil die nette Dame aus Büro 7 eben mal sich wieder ein Video anguckt und der Azubi im Lager, auf dem PC online-gamt.

Tja... also wieder eine spezial-Software rann (evtl. novell für windows?) und schwubs. wieder geld weg.

*g* Okay... da neigt man nunmal dazu eher die eine office-Lizenz auf alle anzuwenden, das Novell auszuleihgen von bekannten usw...

... oder man verwendet eben kostenlose Open-Source Software. die nebenher eben auch noch ne Menge kann.

Kein Mensch (wies im Artikel doch nett umschrieben wird), wird dazu aufgefordert Linux zu verwenden weil Windows zu viel Marktanteil hat oder weil es einfacher wäre.

Linux ist und bleibt eben ein sehr hardware nahes und technisches OS, was ich persönlich gerade als Vorteil empfinde.

Außerdem ist ne .conf glaub ich schneller wieder hergestellt wie ne defekte system.dat / user.dat.

Windows 98 war noch ganz okay, da "sah" man ja fast alles. Nur Win Xp ist fast schon so abgeschirmt, das man außer datenbackup und neuinstallation nichts mehr machen kann.

Der "Windows-Experte" spielt dann eben mit Treibern rum, gibt der Hardware die Schuld oder macht das Backup und format c: ... na wie einfach *g*.

Windows 98 legte wenigstens noch einige Sicherungskopien an der Einstellungen. Xp geht derart sorglos damit um, als wäre es ja eh unwichtig ob ich nach einem Crash nun 10 min oder 2h sitze bis die Hardware wieder läuft.

Ne ne... da lieber ne defekte fstab und alsaconf oder sonst was, wie ne ganze Registry im arsch.

Na lassen wir dem Autor doch die freude. Wir wissen alle wie's Backstage abläuft. Wer weiß, wie er auf die idee kam sowas zu schreiben.

----------

## Mr Faber

Ich finde den Artikel nicht schlecht und ganz abwegig ist die Behauptung ja auch nicht, im Gegenteil.

Mir kann keiner erzählen, dass er ohne Problem und ohne tausende von Zeilen zu lesen geschafft hat einfach so auf Linux umzusteigen. Es sei denn, er hat vorher schon mit etwas ähnlichem gearbeitet und selbst dann ist es unwahrscheinlich.

So wie dem Pseudonym Raptor wird es fast allen gegangen sein, nur dass vielleicht nach einem Systemupdate nicht alles kaputt war, dafür gibt es ja Backups.

Der Artikel kritisiert ja auch nicht Linux oder sagt es sei nich ebenbürtig, es ist einfach verdammt kompliziert und teilweise umständlich wenn man Windows gewohnt ist. Und das sind die meisten.

Wobei da ja nicht steht, dass es sich nicht lohnen würde.

cu

Mr Faber

----------

## marvin5

 *Mr Faber wrote:*   

> Ich finde den Artikel nicht schlecht und ganz abwegig ist die Behauptung ja auch nicht, im Gegenteil.

 

Na ja, dass eine Linux-Installation vielleicht etwas aufwendiger ist, als eine bei Windows, mag ja sein (obwohl das bei DAU-Linux a la SuSE etc. auch nicht mehr stimmt). Aber der Hinweis auf Probleme mit linmodems, bei denen man unter Windows ja "nur einen neuen Treiber runterladen" muss, ist schon ein bisschen hart. Würden die Hersteller Treiber für Linux bereitstellen, wäre es da nämlich genau so einfach.

-- marvin

----------

## Voltago

Was ich an dem Artikel unfair finde (EDIT: oder vielmehr an den Ansichten der 'mainstream'-Presse), ist, dass man Linux seine (unbestreitbaren) Schwierigkeiten - wie Treiberinstallation - vorwirft, und dabei die Windows-Schwierigkeiten - Paketmanagement ist nach heutigen Maßstäben eine Frechheit, Systeme müllen mit der Zeit zu - unter den Teppich kehrt, weil man sich offenbar an sie gewöhnt hat und sie als den Normalzustand ansieht. 

Wer nicht bereit ist, tiefer in seinem System herumzufuhrwerken, der soll es halt einfach lassen und stattdessen den SuSE-Support nerven. Und von der SuSE-Hardware-Datenbank scheint der gute Mann vom Spiegel auch noch nix gehört zu haben.

----------

## Linux-Spielkind

Ist schon lustig was ich bei mir beobachte:

Mir gings zu begin ungefär von 2,5 Jahren genauso wie dem Karl da im artikel, aber hab mich nicht entmutigen lassen und hab weiter gemacht. Heute ist so, wenn ich mich an einen Wind00f rechner setze komme ich mir ein bischen verloren und verarscht vor. Ehrlich gesagt ich kann nicht mehr ohne Linux, ich hab mich schon so sehr an die Vorteile gewöhnt.

" In wind00f hängt die Graphische Oberfläche mal wieder: strg + alt +F1 , mist ist ja wind00f"

----------

## return13

Also ehrlich gesagt ist einer der Hauptgründe warum ich zu linux gewechselt bin war um dazu zu lernen,

weil ich das Gefühl hatte in der Microsoft typischen welt zu verdummen, es gab nichts was man dazulernen

konnte, es war immer die selbe nummer setup.exe -> weiter -> Lizenz Akzeptieren -> weiter -> weiter -> Beenden und Programm start?

Wenn was nicht funktionierte musste im Notfall neuinstalliert werden oder eines meiner tollen Images die ich mir

gebastellt hatte eingespielt werden (um nicht alles neuinstallieren zu müsse, da dies oft passierte...)

Ich war ne Zeit lang sogar daran gewohnt, weil ich systemnah zu programmieren versuchte und mein system damit

häufig kaputt machte(als keliener Junge macht man viele Fehler)  mehrmals die Woche neuzuinstallieren...

Dann mit 14 damals hat ich mir mein erstes Linux gekauft, es war irgendwie ein abklatsch von Redhat was die 

Firma SAD als Red Linux bezeichnete..., damit kam ich nicht zurecht, nach mehreren installationsversuchen lief trotzdem vieles nicht...,

anschließend installierte ich irgendwann suse 6.0 oder so... lief auch nicht gerade so wie ich das wollte... irgendwann wechselte 

ich dann zu Redhat... da sa für mich zum ersten mal alles so aus wie ich es wollte, und irgendwann bekamm ich von nem

Freund von mir den Tipp zu gentoo zu wechseln.., aber auch hier hab ich mehrere Versuche gebraucht um gentoo vernünftig zum laufen zu kriegen,

aber genau das war ja warum ich zu linux gewechselt bin, mein ziel war es dazu zu lernen, und ich glaube das ich während meiner Linux Zeit

ziemlich viel dazu gelernt hab, was ich bei Microsoft verpasst hätte.

Ich liebe herrausvorderungen, und Linux sah ich damals als eine an, weshalb ich zu Linux gewechselt bin...

Wie ihr seht war mein wechsel von MS zu gentoo ein langer Prozess, der sich wie ich finde jedoch gelohnt hatt !

Ich würde Linux auch nicht jedem anraten, weil man sich wirklich damit auseinander setzten muss wenn man es lernen will,

es ist nicht mehr alles nur noch geklicke, aber gerade das gefällt mir doch an linux, das man so systemnah ist....

Aber andersrum ist es auch so das es nicht schwierig ist wenn man nichts anderes kannte... mein kleiner Bruder (9 Jahre)

kennt nichts anderes, er hat seit nem halben jahr gentoo auf seim PC und weil er nichts anderes kennt ist es für 

ihn das normalste auf der Welt das er dort seine Spiele spielt, maln Prozess killt wenns abstürtz und so weiter....

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *Mr Faber wrote:*   

> Ich finde den Artikel nicht schlecht und ganz abwegig ist die Behauptung ja auch nicht, im Gegenteil.
> 
> Mir kann keiner erzählen, dass er ohne Problem und ohne tausende von Zeilen zu lesen geschafft hat einfach so auf Linux umzusteigen. Es sei denn, er hat vorher schon mit etwas ähnlichem gearbeitet und selbst dann ist es unwahrscheinlich.
> 
> So wie dem Pseudonym Raptor wird es fast allen gegangen sein, nur dass vielleicht nach einem Systemupdate nicht alles kaputt war, dafür gibt es ja Backups.
> ...

 

Auch völlig abgesehen vom Inhalt: Der Artikel ist wirklich schlecht geschrieben.

----------

## Donnergurgler

Ich muss Mr.Faber recht geben.

Um ein Linux-System zu konfigurieren, gehört es nun mal dazu einige Infos zu lesen

und wahrscheinlich mehr als unter einem Win-System. Das erschwert den Einstieg,

erleichtert aber später die Fehlersuche.

Zu dem ist Linux IMHO um einiges flexibler als Windows. Und mit steigender Flexibilität

steigt auch die Komplexität des Systems. Anfänger haben daher unter Garantie einen

leichteren Einstieg in die Windowswelt, als in die von UNIX/Linux.

Gerade die Installation von neuen Geräten ist unter Win doch recht einfach. Meistens

bekommt man sogar Treiber für 5 Jahre alte Versionen von Win. Da liegt IMHO auch der

Hase im Pfeffer begraben. Oder schonmal versucht, unter einer Linux-Distri von 1998

einen Drucker von heute anzuschließen? Das geht, aber bestimmt nicht für einen

Computerlaien und darauf wollte der Artikelschreiber auf Spiegel-Online sicherlich

hinaus.

Chao,

Donnergurgler

----------

## daemonb

Also mein Statement dazu ist, das leider gottes noch einiges an Wahrheit in diesem Artikel steckt, obwohl er grottenschlecht geschrieben ist.

Aber bei den meisten modernen Distributionen, ist es doch eh schon so das der DAU nur yast starten muss und sein modem installiert.

Wenn man sich nicht gerade seinen neuen Athlon64 mit supermegaturboboost und ultragaumörderhardware zugelegt hat, geht das meiste ohne größere probleme.

Dann muss man sich auch nicht auf die Konsole begeben.

Wenn man natürlich billigeheimerhardware oder das aktuellste daheim hat, kann man von einer "kostenlosen" software nicht erwarten das am selben tag wie für windows treiber rauskommen und alles funktioniert.

Linux lebt von der Mitarbeit der leute, nicht von deren Geld.

Wieso sollte linux den Anspruch haben es jedem user recht zu machen?

Ich sehe 2 Benutzergruppen:

1. die leute die damit ganz normal arbeiten und niemals treiber installieren würden, bzw garnix wissen.

2. Leute die einfach mehr wollen als den Einheitsbrei und selbst bestimmen wollen was ihr system kann und macht.

bis denne

DaemonB

----------

## oscarwild

Ich denke, der ganze Ansatz des Zeitungsartikels ist von Grund auf falsch:

Hier wird davon ausgegangen, daß Linux nur ein Windows unter anderem Namen ist.

Es ist doch so: Wenn ich keine Lust/Ahnung/Zeit habe, um das verstopfte Abflussrohr wieder frei zu machen, muss ich den Klempner rufen. Der schickt mir anschließend eine freundliche Rechnung, die ich dann auch begleichen muß. Ich hätte auch regelmäßig etwas Rohrfrei reinkippen können - aber das wäre ja Arbeit gewesen, und wer denkt schon so wiet in die Zukunft?

Möchte ich keine Rechnung bekommen, muss ich eben ab und zu was scharfes nachkippen, oder wenns dumm läuft selbst ins Klo greifen, auch wenns grausig ist.

Ähnlich ist es mit Windows und Linux. Bei Windows bezahle ich halt für jeden Furz. Das fällt nur deshalb nicht auf, weil heute bei jedem Supermarkt-PC das OS und irgendein Office "kostenlos" dabei ist, und den Rest kann man sich ja irgendwo kopieren. Dieser Irrglaube wird sich schon in wenigen Jahren empfindlich rächen - den Billy ist auch nicht doof, und den kommerziellen markt beherrscht er ja schon. Das alles ist prinzipiell nicht mal so verwerflich - im Endeffekt versuchen alle, aus der Not anderer zu profitieren, mal ohne auf das *spezielle* Geschäftsgebahren von M$ einzugehen. Und selbstverständlich wird jedes Unternehmen seine Kunden verführen, ja geradezu nötigen, auf keinen Fall nachzudenken, sondern immer schön dem verordneten Pfad zu folgen. Und statt mich schlau zu machen, warum ständig diese Kästchen mit dem Text "Ihre Platte wird jetzt formatiert - Muahaha!" aufgehen, und wie ich dem vorbeugen kann, werfe ich eben ein paar zusätzliche Euronen auf die ladentheke, und leiste mir ein Arsenal an Virenscannern und Spyware-Removern. Da trifft der Spruch "a fool and his money are soon parted" doch wiedermal voll ins Schwarze  :Wink: 

Wenn ich aber die Nase voll davon habe, und auch bereit bin, mir das notwendige Fachwissen anzueignen, dann kann ich darüber nachdenken, Linux einzusetzen. Die Unterstützung, die "normale" Distributionen für die Installation bereits bieten, finde ich absolut lobenswert. Aber auch hier gilt: sobald ich mit der Erwartungshaltung ankomme, dass mir dort jemand alles und jenes in Form bunter Klickerkästchen abnimmt, in denen ich mich dan nur noch für "Ja", "Nein" und "Fertigstellen" entscheide, muss ich meinen Geldbeutel zücken, und mir was lustiges wie SuSE zulegen. Das kostet - verglichen mit Windows - immernoch nicht die Welt, aber ich finde, man erkennt das Prinzip dahinter recht gut.

Den Spiegelartikel kann ich mir eigentlich nur so erklären, dass der Autor wohl selbst zu der Gruppe DAUs gehört, die sich Linux in der Erwartung installieren, ein kostenloses Windows mit kostenlosem Support zu bekommen. Die Anzahl solcher "User" wächst leider stetig, und die Agressivität, die so macher davon auch in den Foren an den Tag legt ("Seit drei Tagen mache ich jetzt rum, und euer sch... Linux funktioniert immer noch nicht, wenn das Problem bis heute abend nicht behoben ist, geh ich zurück zu Windows!"), kotzt mich wirklich an, aber das nur am Rande.

Ich denke, Linux wird auch in Zukunft nicht das System der breiten Masse werden, denn die müsste dazu das Hirn einschalten. Eine Fähigkeit, die nicht nur in diesem Land immer mehr unterdrückt wird. Natürlich hagelt es da sofort Kritik, die Linux-Community benehme sich elitär, aber seis drum. Unkenrufe gabs schon immer, und die Wirklichkeit wird jeden einholen, der glaubt, man kann immer nur fordern und dafür nie etwas leisten.

Jeden DAU zu bedienen, kann aber auch nicht das Ziel sein! Man bedenke, alles hier geschieht auf freiwilliger Basis - und ich kann kaum fassen, wie gut das alles funktioniert. Aber sobald Ansprüche erhoben werden, wird es auch Unternehmen geben, die diese Ansprüche gerne erfüllen - gegen Gebühr natürlich. Und dann fürchte ich, landen wir früher oder später unter der Fuchtel eines Großkonzerns.

----------

## psyeye

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> Die Anzahl solcher "User" wächst leider stetig, und die Agressivität, die so macher davon auch in den Foren an den Tag legt ("Seit drei Tagen mache ich jetzt rum, und euer sch... Linux funktioniert immer noch nicht, wenn das Problem bis heute abend nicht behoben ist, geh ich zurück zu Windows!"), kotzt mich wirklich an, aber das nur am Rande.

 

Ich finde, das sollte keine Randnotiz bleiben! Wer mit so einer Erwartungshaltung an die Community geht, hat nichts anderes als einen möglichst rüden Tritt in den Ar*** verdient!

Ich ermutige also zu direkter Aktion.  :Smile:  Ein kleines "dann verp*** dich doch am besten gleich wieder" hilft meist Wunder!

Ansonsten: Sehr guter Beitrag, bin ganz Deiner Meinung!

psyeye

----------

## Lenz

 *Mr Faber wrote:*   

> Mir kann keiner erzählen, dass er ohne Problem und ohne tausende von Zeilen zu lesen geschafft hat einfach so auf Linux umzusteigen. Es sei denn, er hat vorher schon mit etwas ähnlichem gearbeitet und selbst dann ist es unwahrscheinlich.

 

Also ich hab für meine erste SuSE-Installation (8.1) keine 1000 Zeilen lesen müssen. CD ins Laufwerk und ab dafür. Die Installation war nicht "schwerer" als die von WindowsXP. Bei der Dateisystemauswahl war ich mir unschlüssig, weil ich nichts davon kannte, aber hab dann einfach SuSE-Standard (ReiserFS) genommen. Vorher hatte ich nur Windows und DOS (und das können mittlerweile ja auch nur noch die wenigsten der Normalanwender) verwendet. Nachdem mich das System dann begeistert hat, hab ich mich dann natürlich schon belesen und bin dann nach etwa nem halben Jahr bei Gentoo Linux gelandet.

Die Wahrheit ist doch vielmehr, dass die meisten Normaluser ohne jegliches PC-Verständnis auch Windows nicht installiert bekommen würden.

----------

## Deever

Zuerst dachte ich eigentlich, ich müßte mir den Artikel mal antun, aber ich glaube, wenn der sich mit *solchen* Aussagen *Earthwings wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ...wird Linux schon seit Jahren wegen [...] seiner Lizenzfreiheit geschätzt. 

 disqualifiziert, laß ichs doch lieber...

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## Lenz

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Zuerst dachte ich eigentlich, ich müßte mir den Artikel mal antun, aber ich glaube, wenn der sich mit *solchen* Aussagen *Earthwings wrote:*    *Quote:*   ...wird Linux schon seit Jahren wegen [...] seiner Lizenzfreiheit geschätzt.  disqualifiziert, laß ichs doch lieber...

 

Jetzt haben sie's offenbar in

 *Quote:*   

> ...wird Linux schon seit Jahren wegen [...] seiner Lizenzkostenfreiheit geschätzt.

 

abgeändert.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Mr Faber

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> Ich denke, Linux wird auch in Zukunft nicht das System der breiten Masse werden, denn die müsste dazu das Hirn einschalten. Eine Fähigkeit, die nicht nur in diesem Land immer mehr unterdrückt wird. Natürlich hagelt es da sofort Kritik, die Linux-Community benehme sich elitär, aber seis drum. Unkenrufe gabs schon immer, und die Wirklichkeit wird jeden einholen, der glaubt, man kann immer nur fordern und dafür nie etwas leisten.

 

Ansich würde ich dem größten Teil deines Beitrages zustimmen, aber das ist Schwachsinn. Es gibt auch noch andere Leute auf der Welt, die andere Hobbies haben bzw. andere Prioritäten setzen und keine Lust haben stundenlang vorm PC zu hocken und irgendwelche Howtos abzuarbeiten oder alles verstehen/optimieren zu wollen. Es hat nichts mit Dummheit sondern Interessen zu tun. Für die einen ist ein PC eine Modelleisenbahn an der man studenlang rumbasteln kann, für die anderen halt nur ein Arbeitsgerät, dass gefälligst das tun soll, was man möchte.

Jedem das seine.

cu

Mr Faber

----------

## Mr Faber

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Die Wahrheit ist doch vielmehr, dass die meisten Normaluser ohne jegliches PC-Verständnis auch Windows nicht installiert bekommen würden.

 

Das ist der Punkt. Ich finde das aber auch nicht weiter schlimm (siehe oben).

cu

Mr Faber

----------

## Freiburg

Außerdem wird leider immer definiert das das was unter Windows läuft gut ist.

Normal oder wir arbeiten ja auch alle als root (administrator  :Wink:  ) damit wir auch alles dürfen.

Soll der Spiegel und Computerbild oder wer auch immer was auch immer über Linux behaupten, ich benutze es ihr benutzt es und jeder andere kann es auch wenn er will. Niemand kann sich darüber beschweren das ihm nicht geholfen wird nur an RTMF muß man sich wohl gewöhnen...

----------

## psyeye

 *Freiburg wrote:*   

> Soll der Spiegel und Computerbild oder wer auch immer was auch immer über Linux behaupten, ich benutze es ihr benutzt es und jeder andere kann es auch wenn er will. Niemand kann sich darüber beschweren das ihm nicht geholfen wird nur an RTMF muß man sich wohl gewöhnen...

 

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, was der Kern Deiner Aussage ist, aber ich finde, dass der Artikel ein schlimmes Stück FUD (fear-uncertainty-doubt) darstellt und deswegen harte Kritik daran nicht nur gerechtfertigt, sondern notwendig ist.

psyeye

----------

## oscarwild

 *Mr Faber wrote:*   

>  *oscarwild wrote:*   Ich denke, Linux wird auch in Zukunft nicht das System der breiten Masse werden, denn die müsste dazu das Hirn einschalten. Eine Fähigkeit, die nicht nur in diesem Land immer mehr unterdrückt wird. Natürlich hagelt es da sofort Kritik, die Linux-Community benehme sich elitär, aber seis drum. Unkenrufe gabs schon immer, und die Wirklichkeit wird jeden einholen, der glaubt, man kann immer nur fordern und dafür nie etwas leisten. 
> 
> Ansich würde ich dem größten Teil deines Beitrages zustimmen, aber das ist Schwachsinn. Es gibt auch noch andere Leute auf der Welt, die andere Hobbies haben bzw. andere Prioritäten setzen und keine Lust haben stundenlang vorm PC zu hocken und irgendwelche Howtos abzuarbeiten oder alles verstehen/optimieren zu wollen. Es hat nichts mit Dummheit sondern Interessen zu tun. Für die einen ist ein PC eine Modelleisenbahn an der man studenlang rumbasteln kann, für die anderen halt nur ein Arbeitsgerät, dass gefälligst das tun soll, was man möchte.
> 
> Jedem das seine.
> ...

 

Genau darum gehts. Und wer erwartet, dass sein Arbeitsgerät ohne eigene Arbeit funktioniert, muss dafür in die Tasche greifen. Es ist nich tunbedingt eine Frage der Dummheit, sondern der Bereitschaft, auch etwas dafür zu tun - und das fehlt so manchem.

----------

## Lenz

 *Mr Faber wrote:*   

> Das ist der Punkt. Ich finde das aber auch nicht weiter schlimm (siehe oben).

 

Ich finde das eigentlich auch nicht weiter schlimm, nur sollte man dann halt nicht so tun, als wäre ein Modem einrichten (und so behauptet der Artikel) für jeden Windowsuser eine Bagatelle. Dem ist definitiv nicht so, und selbst ich hatte "dank" fehlerhafter Treiber schon derbe Probleme mit meinem Modem damals unter Windows.

----------

## Freiburg

@psyeye wofür? Es gibt immer Leute die etwas niedermachen weil sie es nicht verstehen. Ist zwar schade das der Spiegel dazugehört aber naja. Das Problem vieler Linuxer, bzw OpenSourceler ist das sie ständig meinen andere Bekehren zu müssen, es geht nicht um Religionen. Wer Linux ausprobieren möchte, bitte. Wer lieber bei Windows bleibt, bitte...

In diesem Sinne, laßt sie schreiben und reden...

----------

## pablo_supertux

Trotz mancher guten Kritik ist das ganze nur Schrott, bsp:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Seit der finnische Programmierer Linus Torvalds vor 10 Jahren ein eigenes, an Unix orientiertes Betriebssystem entwickelte und den Programmcode der Software im Internet veröffentlichte, hat sich das Open-Source-Produkt Linux zu einer ernstzunehmenden Windows-Alternative entwickelt.
> 
> 

 

 :Rolling Eyes:  wenn man schon etwas für die Spiegel schreibt, sollte man sich zumindest informieren.

----------

## oscarwild

 *Freiburg wrote:*   

> In diesem Sinne, laßt sie schreiben und reden...

 

Wer immer nur die anderen schreiben und reden lässt, riskiert, sich irgendwann mit einer Realität abfinden zu müssen, die sich andere ausgedacht haben.

Bekehren muss man wirklich niemanden - aber Artikel wie dieser - dazu noch im Spiegel! - prägen die öffentliche Meinung. Ich würde mich deutlich wohler fühlen, wenn die etwas fundierter hinterlegt wäre. Nicht nur zum Thema Linux.

----------

## _hephaistos_

wie wärs mit einem gemeinsam verfassten gegenbericht, den wir denen zuschicken (mit der aufforderung auch diesen darzustellen!) und auf div. websiten veröffentlichen?

cheers

----------

## return13

Also den Artikel könnte man eigentlich statt in den Spiegel ja fast in die Bild tun  :Laughing: 

Mit dem Gegenbericht bin ich für! Und stehe dahinter...

Am besten sone art Wiki, damit jeder noch was verbessen kann...

----------

## oscarwild

@hephaistos6: klingt gut, ich arbeite gerne mit!

----------

## _hephaistos_

okay! machma des  :Smile: 

wichtig ist, dass wir einen einzigartig guten stil in der ausdrucksweise finden und auf keinem fall irgendetwas entschuldigen wollen.

reine fakten (aber auch nicht zuviel - sonst liest es keiner) brauchen wir.

cheers

//EDIT: ich spiel noch kurz RTCW und dann gehts los.

fakten bzw. richtigstellungen einfach posten

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich bin dabei. Hab zwar ihnen schon was geschickt, eher als Vorgeschmack.  :Cool: 

----------

## return13

Fakt ist das die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Opensource-Usern Handlungen entgegen Gesetzlicherrahmenbedingungen wie die Benutzung von Raubkopieren zu verrichten, sehr viel geringer ist als Closedsource-Programme, weche den User in einer monoton stardtisierten Welt aufgrund von etlichen Lizenzgebüren dazu drängen in eine Handlung entgegen gesetzlicher Rahmenbedignungen zu rutschen.

Meine 1. Vorschlag... weiss nicht ob das vom Sprachgebrauch so okay ist, aber korrigiert es einfach wenns nciht passt..

----------

## _hephaistos_

so ungefähr hab ich mir das gedacht - nur schnell geschrieben - geh wieder RTCWen  :Smile: 

bitte verbessert grob falsche aussagen bzw. tragt wichtige aussagen bei!

Sg. Damen und Herren,

Ihr Artikel [http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,347074,00.html] hat bei uns größte Verwunderung hervorgerufen, da dieser leider sehr einseitig verfasst wurde und div. Aussagen einfach nicht richtig sind, bzw. im offensichtlich falschen Licht dargestellt werden.

Mit dieser Email wollen wir Ihnen einige (unserer Meinung nach wichtige) Richtigstellungen bzw. Anmerkungen zukommen lassen:

1) bezügl. Module und Hardwaretreiber:

  das wohl größte Problem, welches die OpenSource Community plagt ist Kompatibilität mit diverser Hardware. Das Problem darin liegt jedoch an den Hardwarefirmen, welche sich weigern Treiber oder ausführliche APIs für Linux (und/oder GNU, UNIX) zur Verfügung zu stellen.

2) "...an Unix orientiertes Betriebssystem...": Linux ist NICHT an Unix orientiert. GNU (Gnu's not Unix) ist an Unix orientiert und Linux baut auf GNU auf.

3) "...Dort wird Linux schon seit Jahren wegen seiner Verlässlichkeit und vor allem seiner Lizenzkostenfreiheit geschätzt...": Wo haben Sie diese Aussagen her? Unserer Meinung nach wohl eher wegen der Zuverlässlichkeit und Flexibilität!

4) warum verfassen Sie einen ohnehin einseitigen Artikel noch in der "Scriptkiddysprache" [http://www.microsoft.com/athome/security/children/kidtalk.mspx], was für viele Leser (offensichtlich) zu noch mehr Unverständnis und Abneigung führen wird!

5) was Sie ev. noch erwähnen könnten:

 *) Linux läuft auf billigerer Hardware als Windows und ist somit sicher für eine breite Anhängerschaft von großer Bedeutung

 *) Weiters kann man auf eine riesige, supportfreudige Community verweisen, welche nicht nur Aussagen wie "Lad dir das Sourcecode-Archiv runter und kompilier dirs Modul selbst. Dann funzts." machen, sondern auch detailliert helfen. Und ausserdem gibt es exzellente Dokumentationen in den verschiedensten Sprachen, die für die gängigsten Probleme (und mehr) genügen sollten!

 *) die unglaublich vielen Vorteile, die OpenSource mit sich bringt...

Was uns natürlich bewusst ist und sehr leid tut ist, dass eine so große Nachrichtenplattform wie Spiegel.de eine enorm große Zuhörerschaft findet und somit mit nicht richtigen Aussagen leider die Meinung von vielen prägt!

Herzlichen Dank für Ihr Feedback,

 Mitglieder des Gentoo Forums German

----------

## psyeye

In diesem - auch meinem - Sinne an Freiburg:

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> Bekehren muss man wirklich niemanden - aber Artikel wie dieser - dazu noch im Spiegel! - prägen die öffentliche Meinung.

 

Genau darum geht es. Es darf ja jeder nutzen was er will - mir soll es recht sein - aber Halbwahrheiten und gezielte FUD in einem der meistgelesenen deutschen Online-Magazine, das halte ich schon für ein starkes Stück. Riecht ja fast nach bezahlter Lobbyarbeit.  :Cool:  *die Verschwörer-Brille aufsetzend...

psyeye

----------

## Voltago

Hephaistos, ein paar Anmerkungen:

ad 1) Klingt zu sehr nach "ist nicht unsere Schuld", das kommt aber doof, da Treiberversorgung ja wirklich ein Problem ist.

ad 2) [GNU/]Linux [das Betriebssystem] ist ein an Unix orientiertes Betriebssystem. Linux [der Kernel] ist ein Kernel. Im Spiegel ist wohl ersteres gemeint, würde ich nicht  weiter drauf eingehen, kommt zu kleinkariert und interessiert eh keinen.

ad 3) Darauf hinweisen, daß diese Aussage falsch ist und richtigstellen.

ad 4) Guter Punkt, aber nicht fragen, sondern als Feststellung formulieren, klingt sonst a bisserl weinerlich. Evtl. darauf hinweisen, daß man mit dem SuSE-Support auch auf hochdeutsch konversieren kann.

6. Wer nicht tiefer ins BS einsteigen will, sollte eine Distro mit kommerziellem Support nehmen und den doch um Himmels willen in Anspruch nehmen, dann muß man sich auch nicht mit Skriptkiddies in den linuxforen.de rumplagen.

Eventuell sollte noch mit den Klarnamen aller Mitverfasser unterschrieben werden.

EDIT: Ach ja, morgen kommt ja Teil Zwo, vielleicht sollte man den noch abwarten.Last edited by Voltago on Mon Mar 21, 2005 8:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Voltago wrote:*   

> ad 2) [GNU/]Linux [das Betriebssystem] ist ein an Unix orientiertes Betriebssystem. Linux [der Kernel] ist ein Kernel. Im Spiegel ist wohl ersteres gemeint, würde ich nicht  weiter drauf eingehen, kommt zu kleinkariert und interessiert eh keinen.

 

hehe  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> ad 4) Guter Punkt, aber nicht fragen, sondern als Feststellung formulieren, klingt sonst a bisserl weinerlich. Evtl. darauf hinweisen, daß man mit dem SuSE-Support auch auf hochdeutsch konversieren kann.

 

weinerlich is gut  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 6. Wer nicht tiefer ins BS einsteigen will, sollte eine Distro mit kommerziellem Support nehmen und den doch um Himmels willen in Anspruch nehmen, dann muß man sich auch nicht mit Skriptkiddies in den linuxforen.de rumplagen.

 

ja stimmt! das is eine gute aussage. es gibt ja suse mit professionellem support, welches absolut eine alternative is!

 *Quote:*   

> Eventuell sollte noch mit den Klarnamen aller Mitverfasser unterschrieben werden.

 

ja, ich wusste nicht, von wem aus ich schreiben soll...

weiter so!

cheers

----------

## oscarwild

@hephaistos6: hm... als Leserbrief finde ich das so OK, aber der Knaller wäre ein echter Artikel!

Liest gerade jemand von den Moderatoren mit? Vielleicht sollte einer von Euch die Klammer bilden, der das Forum vertritt. Oder natürlich hephaistos6 als derjenige, der die Idee dazu hatte!

Punkte die mir wichtig wären:

- Vorstellung der Community, die das ganze Projekt trägt - und zwar aus frieen Stücken! 

- Schluss mit der Vorstellung, Linux sei ein Windows-abklatsch, der nur eingeschränkt brauchbar ist. Linux ist etwas eigenes!

- Welche Software gibts unter Linux, reicht das für den Privatanwender aus? (Ich meine, mit Sicherheit!)

- Welche Anforderungen stellt Linux an einen Anwender? Mit "einfach die CD einlegen, und alles läuft von selbst" wird keiner glücklich

- Pflegeaufwand - der ist meiner Ansicht nach deutlich geringer als bei Windows, das ständig neu installiert werden muss.

- Was kommt auf einen Umsteiger zu, welche Erwartungen darf er an Linux stellen, mit welchen Problemen muss er rechnen?

- Grobabriss über das Konzept: Kernel, GNU-Umgebung, Desktops

- Evtl. ein Wort zum Rechtesystem, und warum es nicht so prickelnd ist, ständig root zu sein wie die meisten unter XP home. Bitte NICHT das globale Sicherheitsverprechen vor Viren, das ist Unsinn

- Gute Gründe zu wechseln (Kosten, Privatsphäre, Flexibilität, Stabilität...)

- Eine Ermutigung, sich mal die eine oder andere Live-Distri anzukucken, und auch mal im Gentoo-Forum vorbeizuschauen (das eines der Besten Foren ist, die mir bekannt sind)

----------

## _hephaistos_

jo!

machma gleich a website dazu!? aber das klingt ja dann auch schon wieder nach "bekehren" wollen...

artikel wäre echt a bessere idee - leserbriefe kriegen sie genug denk ich  :Smile: 

cheers

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Voltago wrote:*   

>  2) [GNU/]Linux [das Betriebssystem] ist ein an Unix orientiertes Betriebssystem. Linux [der Kernel] ist ein Kernel. Im Spiegel ist wohl ersteres gemeint, würde ich nicht  weiter drauf eingehen, kommt zu kleinkariert und interessiert eh keinen.
> 
> 

 

ich finde gerade das ganz wichtig, man muss nicht unbedingt ganz verstehen was GNU und was Linux ist, aber einfach zu verbreiten, Linus Torvalds and Friends haben ein Betriebsystem programmiert ist falsch, gibt ein falsches Bild und stehlt jegliches Kredit von GNU, denn ohne GNU wäre Linux tot und es wäre eine gute Idee zumindest so den Namen GNU zu bringen, da Linux wegen falschen Aussage als Betriebsystem gekannt wird und GNU nicht mal ein Danke schön bekommt.

edit: ansonsten finde ich den Brief von hephi super.

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

>  leserbriefe kriegen sie genug denk ich 
> 
> 

 

allerdings, ich hab das hier bekommen

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Date: Mon, 21 Mar 2005 20:44:26 +0100
> 
> From: Leser-Service@spiegel.de
> ...

 

----------

## return13

wir müssen es denen ja nicht (nur) schicken, sondern für eine allgemeine verbreitung im Netz sorgen,

links setzten lassen etc... besonders wichtig finde ich es auf so vielen Foren wie möglich daruf zu verweisen,

um mehr leute und mehr Aufmerksamkeit für dieses Thema zu bekommen

----------

## Keepoer

Hmmm, leider bin ich leider einen Tag zu spät, um mich an der Grunddiskussion zu beteiligen, aber ich unterstütze den Leserbrief ebenfalls voll...

Meine Meinung:

Kostenfreiheit und die Tatsache, dass ich auch auf einem 1 Ghz Rechner ein schnelles, flexibleres und wohl auch zuverlässigeres (obwohl MS seit XP doch aufgeholt hat) Desktopsystem aufbauen kann, finde ich mehr als überzeugend. Geradazu ausschlaggebend!!! Kein Wunder, dass im asiatischen Raum (gerade in China) Linux boomt ohne Ende.

Als langjähriger Spiegelleser enttäuscht mich der Bericht jetzt doch zeimlich. Ich habe in den letzten Jahren sicher Dutzende sehr viel besserer recherierte Artikel für, aber auch gegen, Linux gelesen.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen noch eine geruhsame Nacht, auf das der Kampf auch morgen weitergehe  :Twisted Evil: 

MfG

Keep

P.S.: Das Bild ist spitze, muss ich jetzt doch mal ehrlich zugeben...

----------

## TheX

Redakteur="traurige Gestalt"

Was für ein armer Stümper der Autor dieses Artikels doch ist !

Er hat sich warscheinlich von nem Bekannten 10min erklären lassen, dass ein Rechner nicht mit Windows "geboren" wird, und hält sich jetzt für nen IT-Spezialisten..

Diese gestelzte Raptor-Forum-Held-Geschichte könnte auch aus der Feder eines 9 jähringen Kindes kommen.

Wenn jemand Fakten wie; die M$-Hotline hilft nicht wenn man Fragen zu Linux hat; in einem Artikel darlegen würde.. :Smile:   ,könnte ich noch zustimmen. Doch seit dem allseits beliebten SUSE , und der Support-Hotline kann jeder Neueinsteiger der für Support Geld ausgeben will, dies auch tun. Was ja auch durchaus seine Berechtigung hat ! Diese traurige Desorientierung im Bezug auf Betriebssysteme sollte ihm aber mindestens einen Monatslohn kosten. Ich hab den Spigel tatsächlich für ein relativ gut recherchiertes Blatt gehalten....

Naja, der Artikel spricht für sich.  Ich hoffe nur dass jemand in der Spiegelredaktion mal ne kleine Erklärung in Bezug auf "Was schwätzt dieser Mann für ne Scheisse !" abgibt und dieser ${Redakteur} demnächst die Briefmarken hauptberuflich anleckt !

TheX

----------

## Lenz

 *TheX wrote:*   

> Ich hab den Spigel tatsächlich für ein relativ gut recherchiertes Blatt gehalten....

 

Ich schon seit längerem nicht mehr. Vor allem die Onlineartikel strotzen oft nur so von Oberflächlichkeit, da gab es letztens einen Artikel über Audiokomprimierung (MP3 etc.) und da wurden die Begriffe auch so durcheinandergeworfen, dass ich mich fragen musste, wer da denn recherchiert hat.

Aber auch die Printausgabe ist nicht mehr das, was sie mal war. Eigentlich schade.

----------

## Keepoer

Ok, dazu kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich überwiegend nur die gedrucjte Ausgabe lese. Bei den Online-Medien sinds dann meistens auch nur Nachrichten, die sich auch nicht allzu schwer recherieren lassen  :Wink: 

MfG

Keep

----------

## spitzwegerich

Ich frage mich, wo die angekündigte Fortsetzung bleibt. Oder hat den Herrn Redakteuren zu viel kalter Wind ins Gesicht geblasen?

----------

## MatzeOne

Nicht der "erwartete" Spiegel Online - Artikel, aber doch auch ein seriöser, der sich mit dem Thema befasst  :Wink: 

http://tasler.net/grafkoks/spinner-linux/spinner-linux.html

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

> Nicht der "erwartete" Spiegel Online - Artikel, aber doch auch ein seriöser, der sich mit dem Thema befasst 
> 
> http://tasler.net/grafkoks/spinner-linux/spinner-linux.html

 

des is saugeil   :Laughing: 

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

> Nicht der "erwartete" Spiegel Online - Artikel, aber doch auch ein seriöser, der sich mit dem Thema befasst 
> 
> http://tasler.net/grafkoks/spinner-linux/spinner-linux.html

 

Das ist wirklich eine mustergültige Antwort auf den Spiegel-Artikel!

----------

## 76062563

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

> Nicht der "erwartete" Spiegel Online - Artikel, aber doch auch ein seriöser, der sich mit dem Thema befasst 
> 
> http://tasler.net/grafkoks/spinner-linux/spinner-linux.html

 

genial  :Laughing: 

----------

## TheX

Wirklich gelungene Antwot !!

ABER die Zeile :

 *Quote:*   

> Seit der finnische Programmierer Linus Torvalds vor 10 Jahren ein eigenes, an Unix orientiertes Betriebssystem entwickelte...

 

sollte er nochmal überdenken.. :Wink: 

(kleiner Schönheitsfehler) 

In liebe an ${Redakteur-2}

TheX

----------

## Carlo

 *spitzwegerich wrote:*   

> Ich frage mich, wo die angekündigte Fortsetzung bleibt.

 

Da ist sie. Vermutlich kommt der Herr Lüber einfach nicht so gut mit dem Verlags-Bastard klar, der ihn bei Fenster-spezifischen Problemchen an den Hausmeister verweist...

----------

## MatzeOne

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *spitzwegerich wrote:*   Ich frage mich, wo die angekündigte Fortsetzung bleibt. 
> 
> Da ist sie. Vermutlich kommt der Herr Lüber einfach nicht so gut mit dem Verlags-Bastard klar, der ihn bei Fenster-spezifischen Problemchen an den Hausmeister verweist...

 

Da wurden ja noch mehr Begriffe durcheinandergemixt  :Confused: 

----------

## spitzwegerich

Also bei dem zweiten Teil bleibt mir das Lachen im Hals stecken. Der Artikel ist eine Frechheit. Ich frage mich wirklich, ob Mircosoft für diesen Verriss bezahlt hat.

----------

## _hephaistos_

oiso der folgeartikel is wirklich der größte bullcrap, den ich jemals gelesen hab! und ich hab schon viel gelesen!!

 werd mich jetzt mal beruhigen und dann ev. wirklich was zurückschreiben...

cheers

----------

## Lenz

Ist dieser: http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,347080,00.html Artikel wirklich von Spiegel? Also ich kann mir das kaum vorstellen, nicht nur, dass er den von gestern nochmal im Niveau derbst unterbietet, sondern vor allem sind da viel zu viele Rechtschreibfehler drin:

Beispiele:

1. "Wer Ja sagt zur Open Source ..." [was soll das zur bitte?]

2. "Linzenzrecht" [?]

Und dann geht er zum Schluss viel zu sehr ab:

1. "Wer den größten Teil seiner Arbeitszeit damit verbringt, Fehlerprotokolle auszuwerten, Programmbibliotheken zu pflegen, Befehlszeilen auszuprobieren und nach Software-Updates zu suchen, hat sich zum Sklaven seiner eigenen Kontrollsucht gemacht. Angefixt durch Linux-Versprechen, "hinter die Kulissen" blicken zu können."

2. "Kreatives Arbeiten jedenfalls ist unter dem Zwang, ständig alles im Griff haben zu wollen, nur äußerst schwer möglich." [?]

----------

## oscarwild

Nicht provozieren lassen, der Mann weiss nicht, wovon er redet, und hat eine sachliche Aufklärung bitter nötig.

Ich versuche gerade, den Kontakt mit der Spiegel-Redaktion herzustellen, halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da ist sie. 

 

boahh shit.... was ist das denn für ein Schwachsinn von spiegelonline? Wenn ich sowas lese

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Da wirkt Linux mit seinem Kontrollanspruch reichlich rückschrittlich. Und das ist auch kein Wunder. Denn so zukunftsweisend die Software auch gerade vermarktet wird: Im Grunde ist sie steinalt.
> 
> Der Programmcode basiert auf Unix, und das wurde bereits in den 60er Jahren entwickelt. Eine Zeit, die beherrscht war vom Denken der Kybernetik, jener "Steuerungswissenschaft", die geradezu besessen davon war, organisches Leben durch mathematische Logik zu optimieren.
> ...

 

wenn ein OS nicht abstürtzt, dann ist es "reichlich rückschrittlich" ... man muss diese Ignoraten einfach das Maul stopfen, aber sofort!

----------

## noleti

Da musste ich spontan daran denken...

Spiegel ist imho sowieso sehr schlecht geworden in den letzten Jahren, wurde ja auch quasi von Springer übernommen wenn ich mich recht erinnere..

----------

## Donnergurgler

OHA! Beim 2. Artikel könnte man wirklich meinen er wäre von Microsoft

gesponsort  :Sad: 

Es ist einfach unfassbar, was die da veröffentlichen.

MS muss der Ar... ganz schön auf Grundeis laufen.

Was andres kann man denen nicht unterstellen.

Donnergurgler

----------

## doberman

Hallo zusammen,

also ich war auch geschockt, nachdem ich die beiden Artikel gelesen hatte. Wie ihr auch schon bemerkt habt, habe ich auch den Eindruck, das der Autor nicht weiss wovon er redet  :Confused:  ....ich frage mich auch, ob er einen Bonus aus Redmond bezogen hat. Es stört mich weniger, das der Autor  :Exclamation:   versucht  :Exclamation:   Linux zu kritisieren, sondern die Art und Weise wie er es macht. Wenn er Fakten und sachliche Argumente bringen würde, über die man eine vernünftige Diskussion führen könnte, fände ich das ja okay. Aber der Autor hat den selben inhaltlichen Stil, wie die vielen Verleumdungsartikel von Microsoft, und dadurch disqualifiziert sich der Autor selber. Hatte ich in einer Deutschklausur so einen Schreibtstil an den Tag gelegt, hätte ich meine Klausuren mit einer dicken 6 zurückbekommen, und das mit Recht. Von einen Redakteur einer solchen Zeitung, wie dem Spiegel, sollte man etwas besseres erwarten können. Alleine die ganzen inhaltlichen Fehler wie :

 *Quote:*   

> Seit der finnische Programmierer Linus Torvalds vor 10 Jahren ein eigenes, an Unix orientiertes Betriebssystem entwickelte und den Programmcode der Software im Internet veröffentlichte, hat sich das Open-Source-Produkt Linux zu einer ernstzunehmenden Windows-Alternative entwickelt.

 

Dem Autor sollte vielleicht mal jemand sagen, das Linus Torvalds nur den Kernel geschrieben hat, und der Kernel alleine noch kein Betriebssystem ist.

Um es kurz zu machen: Der Artikel und somit sein Autor disqualifizieren sich von selber. Damit kann ich solch eine Gekritzel nicht ernst nehmen. 

Einen schönen Tag wünscht Euch,

Doberman

P.S.: Das weiter oben schon mehrfach erwähnte Phänomen, das immer weniger Leute ihren Kopf einschalten und lernen selber zu denken, begegnet mir in letzter Zeit extrem häufig ... immer mehr Leute lassen sich ihr "Denken" und Handeln von anderen vorschreiben, und stellen beides komplett ein und lassen sich von den Medien einlullen ... mich macht so etwas verdammt wütend   :Mad:  und irgendwie macht mir das auch Angst.....  :Sad: 

P.P.S: @Donnergurgler:

Du bist nicht zufällig ein pangalaktischer Donnergurgler....  :Laughing:  ....sorry...ich konnte mich nicht zurück halten...

----------

## _hephaistos_

was mich soooo arg stört ist, dass das SEHR viele leute lesen & natürlich auch glauben und auch weitererzählen...

hätt schon wieder eine briefidee:

 Sehr geehrte Spiegel.de-Redaktion,

Bitte teilen Sie uns die Bankverbindung mit, auf welche wir den mit Ihnen abgesprochenen Bonus von

 EUR 1.000.000,--

überweisen dürfen.

Ihr Microsoft-Rufschädigungsteam,

 Bill Gates himself

cheers  :Smile: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

Und was ist aus dem anderen Brief (von gestern) geworden?

----------

## Donnergurgler

@doberman:

Yepp  :Very Happy:  die Wirkung auf meine Umwelt ist immer noch phänomenal  :Cool: 

----------

## Irom

Haaaahaha! Der zweite artikel war ja nun wirklich zu geil ;))

Gut daß ich mir da nix draus mache. Sollen sie ruhig mit ihrem windows glücklich werden. GNU/Linux und andere freie betriebssysteme haben einen punkt erreicht an dem sie nicht mehr aussterben, und sind deswegen nicht auf eine superbreite öffentlichkeit angewiesen.

p.s.: jaja, linus hat mal wieder das ganze betriebssystem geschrieben (und das ganz alleine)

----------

## Kev111

 *noleti wrote:*   

> Da musste ich spontan daran denken...
> 
> 

 

Einfach nur zu geil! Ein Test aus dieser Perspektive, ist mir bisher auch noch nicht untergekommen. Vielen Dank für diesen augenöffnenden Link!

Zu den Spiegel-"Artikeln" muss man wohl wirklich nichts mehr sagen...

----------

## doberman

Hallo zusammen,

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> was mich soooo arg stört ist, dass das SEHR viele leute lesen & natürlich auch glauben und auch weitererzählen... 

 

...ja das ist schon richtig....das ist aber auch nur so, weil viele Leute zu faul sind selber zu denken....die nehmen, wie Raubtiere, alles was man ihnen zum Frass vorwirft, ohne zu fragen wo es herkommt, und verbreiten das so weiter, ohne zu wissen wovon sie reden. Ich habe gelernt, das man nichts, aber auch gar nichts, ungefragt glauben soll und sich immer seine eigene Meinung bilden soll. (Um das zu verdeutlichen, hatte meine Deutschlehrerin damals im Unterricht symbolisch eine Bild-Zeitung verbrannt *G*)

Man sollte Leute die einem mit solchen "Argumenten" wie in dem Artikel kommen, nicht versuchen umzudrehen. Genauso geht es nach hinten los, wenn man Windows versucht schlecht zu machen. Ich hatte auch keine Lust mehr auf Windows, und ich weiss auch warum, aber dennoch kann ich manche Leute verstehen, die sich z.B. nicht umgewöhnen wollen oder können, viele solcher Leute, die ich kenne, jammern dann aber auch nicht so über ihr Windows, sie kennen die Macken und Fehler in Windows, und leben damit. Wenn jemand unzufrieden ist, biete ich ihm die, in meinen Augen, bessere Alternative Linux an und biete demjenigen auch an beim Einstieg zu helfen. Allerdings warne ich aber auch jeden, das es ohne ein wenig Willen zum Lernen nicht geht.

Insgesamt finde ich diese ganzen Glaubenskriege ( Windows vs. Linux, vim vs. emacs, etc.) einfach nur lächerlich. Es ist richtig, ich bevorzuge Linux u.a. weil es frei ist, und nicht nur weil es kostenlos ist, aber ich kann auch niemanden dazu zwingen die Freiheit auch zu nutzen. Wenn sich jemand freiwillig oder aus Faulheit in, aus meinen Augen, Abhängigkeit bzw. Gefangenschaft begibt, ist es jedem seine Angelegenheit, man kann niemanden zwingen.

...und wenn man die Leute von Linux überzeugen will, muss man ehrlich "kämpfen" und sich nicht auf das Niveau von Microsoft herunterlassen, sondern durchaus auch mal zugeben können, wenn einem an Linux was stört oder einem an Windows was gefällt. Somit ist man auch glaubhafter. 

Just my 2 cents.....  :Wink: 

Doberman

----------

## aZZe

Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt total wurscht ob die Karlos, Heinzchens, und Traudel da draussen mit Linux klarkommen oder nicht. Der Effekt wäre nämlich der gleiche wie bei Windows. Mit der Zeit gibt es dann auch Würmer, Trojaner etc. für Linux, da irgendwelche scheiss script-Kiddies und heise Trolls mit ihrer Freizeit nichts anzufangen wissen. Ausserdem würde sich jeder selbst zum IT-Fachmann nennen und das Chaos kennen wir ja bei den Windows Usern. Wenn man es ganz ausspinnen würde könnte man sogar sagen, IT-Fachleute sind dann eh überflüssig, da Frau Müller aus der Lohnbuchhaltung ja in der Lage ist all die Kisten zusammen zuklicken. Mal nichts wissen (bei so manchen Leuten) ist manchmal gar nicht soo verkehrt. Also Schwamm drüber... und weitermachen.

----------

## Deever

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> was mich soooo arg stört ist, dass das SEHR viele leute lesen & natürlich auch glauben und auch weitererzählen...

 Ist doch gut? Umso weniger jemand auf *Linux umsteigt, umso kleiner die Gefahr, daß er hier mit irgendwelchen strunzdämlichen Fragen ("$PROGGIE funzt nich !!11+!", /dev/BOOT in der /etc/fstab, o.ä.) aufschlägt.

Gruß,

/dev

PS: Daß der Spiegel sich unterdessen nur noch zum Reinsch***** eignet, ist seit längerem bekannt. Bitte füttert die Trolle nicht auch noch!Last edited by Deever on Tue Mar 22, 2005 8:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Deever wrote:*   

>  *hephaistos6 wrote:*   was mich soooo arg stört ist, dass das SEHR viele leute lesen & natürlich auch glauben und auch weitererzählen... Ist doch gut? Umso weniger jemand auf *Linux umsteigt, umso kleiner die Gefahr, daß er hier mit irgendwelchen strunzdämlichen Fragen ("$PROGGIE funzt nich !!11+!", /dev/BOOT in der /etc/fstab, o.ä.) aufschlägt.

 

Kann sein, aber es tut doch weh zu sehen, wie Lügen und Vorurteilen ich verbreiten und du nichts dagegen tun kannst.

----------

## MatzeOne

Anstatt die Mehrheit zu Linux bekehren zu wollen oder schlechte Presse zu bekämpfen, sollten wir uns lieber dafür einsetzen, dass wir weiterhin Linux und seine Software einsetzen dürfen. Ich erinner an die spezielle EU-Richtlinie.

Eure Motivation eure Sichtweise zu Linux vs. Windows in allen ehren, aber konzentriert euch bitte auf das Wesentliche!

----------

## oscarwild

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

> Eure Motivation eure Sichtweise zu Linux vs. Windows in allen ehren, aber konzentriert euch bitte auf das Wesentliche!

 

Das Thema Software-Patente wird in genügend anderen Threads behandelt, die teilweise sogar von den selben Mitgliedern besucht werden. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du bereits Dein Möglichstes getan hast, um gegen Softwarepatente vorzugehen. Das ist lobenswert, wirklich.

Aber fändest Du es nicht auch *etwas* kontraproduktiv, wenn alle, denen der Spiegelartikel aufstößt, sich jetzt in die SW-Pantent-Threads setzen, und die Leute dort auffordern würden, das Thema sein zu lassen und lieber auf den Spiegel zu schießen?

Meine Güte... ist denn etwas Multitasking mit 2 Threads wirklich ein unlösbares Problem?

----------

## MatzeOne

Ich sehe bei den Softwarepatenten einfach eine zu ernste Gefahr, als dass man sich jetzt an einem Spiegel Online Artikel unnötigerweise aufhält. Ich habe meinen Senf ja auch schon zu den Artikeln abgegeben, aber es gibt so viele andere schlecht recherchierte Artikel über Linux und/oder Windows... Wenn man die Meinung (selten Fakten) all dieser Artikel nicht teilt und dagegen anstänkert, dann kommt man auch nicht wirklich weit. Es gibt Leute, die machen sowas hauptberuflich, die sitzen dann meinetwegen in der Redaktion vom Heise Verlag oder woanders, aber "einfache User" brauchen meiner Meinung nach nicht Kreuzritter spielen. Schon gar nicht in diesen Zeiten.

Ich kann den Ärger nachvollziehen, aber ich denke, die 'Community' hat bald ganz andere Probleme.

----------

## dreadhead

So jetzt wisst ihr es!

UNIX ist veraltet, Linux ist scheisse, BSD ist Müll, Mac OS X sowieso bullshit und Solaris instabil denn diese Betriebssysteme stürzen nicht vorbeugend ab wenn ein Programm auf nicht zu ihm gehörenden Speicher zugreifen will!

Is doch ganz logisch oder?

Und bitte nicht mehr über Arbeitslosigkeit meckern! Geht zu Spiegel! Da wird eh Personal ohne Fachkenntnis erwünscht!

----------

## Wolle@Work

Der Autor hat wahrscheinlich noch nie versucht unter nem M$ Betriebssystem einen Webserver (IIS) zum Laufen zu bringen. 

Ich hab das mal versucht und hab dann nach 4 Stunden aufgegeben. Auf der Kiste läuft jetzt ein Apache Webserver.

Unter gentoo wäre die Installation noch einfacher gewesen.

----------

## EOF

Ich sehe das so. Wenn ein solcher mit fehlern durchsetzter, unvollstaendiger und vor allem destrucktiver artikel auf spiegel.de veröffentlicht werden kann, so muss ich als potenzieller spiegel kunde (hört, hört!  :Smile:  ) doch zweifel an dessen qualität hegen.

Da ich mich nicht mit allen themen, über die der spiegel berichtet, en detail auskenne so muss ich annehmen, dass ich desöfteren durch solchen unrat desinformiert werde, vielleicht ohne es zu merken.

Entweder schiebt spiegel ein entschuldigungsschreiben nach oder ich bleibe bis an mein lebensende nicht-spiegel-kunde  :Smile: .

----------

## b3cks

Es ist schon bemerkenswert, dass es auf Spiegel Online des öfteren solche Artikel zu lesen gibt, in jeder Sparte. Da fragt mich sich echt, ob die nix zu tun oder ob Praktikanten dort zu viele Rechte haben. Mal abgesehen davon fand ich die "Netzwelt"-Berichte noch nie sehr gut. Egal ob es um Viren, Würmer, Hacker, Allianzen zwischen Firmen, neue Hardware etc. ging. Sie waren immer voller Fehler, unvollständig und in vielerlei Hinsicht schlicht weg falsch.

Hingegen sind die Artikel im Sport Bereich immer sehr gut, ausführlich und die Storys teilweise recht amüsant. Vielleicht sollte man dem PC-Redakteur mal ein wenig Urlaub gönnen und einen Fachmann an seinen Platz setzen...

----------

## MatzeOne

 *Wolle@Work wrote:*   

> Der Autor hat wahrscheinlich noch nie versucht unter nem M$ Betriebssystem einen Webserver (IIS) zum Laufen zu bringen. 
> 
> Ich hab das mal versucht und hab dann nach 4 Stunden aufgegeben. Auf der Kiste läuft jetzt ein Apache Webserver.
> 
> Unter gentoo wäre die Installation noch einfacher gewesen.

 

Soll was heißen? Dass die Installation von Linux-Software im Prinzip einfacher ist als unter Windows?

Das ist doch nicht dein Ernst, oder?

----------

## Wolle@Work

die Installation ist unter Windows vielleicht einfacher, aber die Konfiguration ist unter Linux viel besser gelöst, man hat hier meist nur eine Config Datei wo alles drinsteht.

Unter Windows muss man sich durch 100 Untermenüs klicken und am Ende funktioniert doch nichts.

----------

## flubber

@Wolle@Work

Dies hier ist zwar ein Linux (Gentoo) Forum, aber Deine Behauptungen stimmen nicht ganz.

Die Installation eines IIS unter Windows2003 ist mehr als easy und geht sehr schnell, selbst wenn man mehrere virtuelle Server aufsetzen will.

Ich weiß ja nicht wie Du das gemacht hast, abe ich kenne dabei keine 1000 Untermenüs.

Über Sicherheit und Belastungsvermögen eines IIS lasse ich mich jetzt nicht aus, da das nicht zur Debatte stand.

Ich persönlich gebe aber einem Unix/Linux basierendem Webserver immer den Vorang.

Flubber

----------

## Deever

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

> Soll was heißen? Dass die Installation von Linux-Software im Prinzip einfacher ist als unter Windows?
> 
> Das ist doch nicht dein Ernst, oder?

 Was an einem 'emerge software' ist schwieriger als:URL des Herstellers oder des Programms rausfinden

Datei(en) downloaden

evtl. entpacken

Klicken

Klicken

Lesen und evtl. verstehen

Klicken

Nochmals klicken

...

Warten

Klicken

ggf. wertvolle Zeit verschwenden, um nicht mal unter Einsatz härtester Drogen sinnvolle Standardkonfigurationen auszubessern.?

Hört bitte auf, Windows hier als "benutzerfreundlich", "einfach" oder als sonst irgendsowas zu bezeichnen. Windows ist für $LUSER genau so ungeeignet wie *Linux oder *BSD, mit dem Nachteil, daß $LUSER das im Gegensatz zu letzeren nicht einmal merkt (siehe Dialer, Spam et al.)

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## Irom

Das problem ist aber daß bei "normalanwendern" die benutzerfreunlichkeit da aufhört, wo sie anfangen müssen anleitung zu lesen. Viele machen lieber eine sache viel zu umständlich weil sie nicht wissen wie es besser geht, statt sich einmal ein bisschen zeit zu nehmen und zu gucken wie man es ordentlich/effektiver macht.  :Mad: 

Dazu ist emerge noch textmodus und für die konfiguration von apache muss man auf jeden fall auch wieder doku wälzen.

Neulich hatte ich einen der wusste nicht, was ein editor ist. Erzähl dem mal was von emerge.

Mit anderen worten: ist zwar umständlicher, aber jeder kann es ohne weiteres machen.

Außerdem sind alle windows gewöhnt, und anders == schlecht.

----------

## Lenz

Ich glaub' emerge wirkt für die meisten Normaluser schon allein abschreckend, weil's eine Konsolenanwendung ist. Für den, der sich auskennt, ist es natürlich wesentlich effektiver.

Mich nervt es wirklich unter Windows die vielen Anwendungen die ich da installiert habe up2date zu halten. Jedesmal Website besuchen, Setup runterladen, alte Version deinstallieren, neue installieren... Das bei 15 Programmen und man ist ganz schön beschäftigt.

Da kommt die zentrale Verwaltung der Pakete schon zeitsparender und bequemer daher. Leider sind bequeme Lösungen meist nicht sehr "anwenderfreundlich" (jedenfalls was man so im Allgemeinen unter anwenderfreundlich versteht) und umgekehrt. Es gibt ja verschiedenste GUIs für Portage, hab die mir auch mal angeschaut, nur ist man damit halt wesentlich langsamer als per Konsole, daher für mich keine Alternative.

----------

## Donnergurgler

Das sind in der Tat leider Erfahrungswerte. Der gemeine Windows-User holt sich seine

Software aus dem Netz, entpackt das Archiv, führt das Setup aus, das Programm

installiert sich und ist anschließend im Start-Menu zu finden. Fertig. Das ist aus Sicht

des Windows-Users Anwenderfreundlichkeit. Mehr will er nicht und mehr erwartet er

nicht.

Das führt aber auch dahin, dass alles, was abseits der üblichen Wege zum Ziel führt

nicht wahrgenommen wird. Zum Beispiel, wenn im Archiv eine README oder LIESMICH

enthalten ist. Jede Wette: 98,9% aller Win-User überlesen sie und wundern sich anschließend

warum ihre SW nicht so will, wie sie eigentlich soll. Das ist jedesmal zum Haare ausraufen !!!

Noch besser sind die staunenden Gesichter, wenn man mal im Mozilla oder Firefox eine

zusätzliche Einstellung vornimmt. Auch hier jede Wette, dass der gemeine Win-User zu

75% sich nicht von alleine "traut" die Option- oder Extras-Menüs auch nur aufzurufen. Ein

Jammer!

Doch der Hit war mal eine Vorlesung der Wirtschaftsinformatik. Wirklich erlebt!

Der Prof. erklärt doch tatsächlich StudentenInnen des 6.Sem. wie man eine *.zip-Datei aus

dem Web runterlädt und diese mit Winzip entpackt. War alles Neuland für meine Nachbarin

am PC. Unfassbar!

Der gleiche Prof. will in einer späteren anderen Vorlesung ein ZIP-Archiv nicht auf C:\ sondern

auf N:\ auspacken und kommt nicht auf die Idee in Zieleingabe, aus dem C:\ ein N:\ zu machen.

Die Gesichter im Auditorium werde ich mein Leben nicht vergessen!

Ich behaupte mal, dass das Auswirkungen der Win-Philisophie sind.

So, genug gelässtert. Musste jetzt mal raus.

Chao,

Donnergurgler

PS: Nobody is perfect. Ich schon gar nicht.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ja Lenz, das ist auch so. Und dazu kommt, dass man hoffen muss, dass die Setup Programme selber keine Fehler machen und keine alte/falsche/kaputte DLLs überschreiben, weil das nicht mehr rückgängig ist und dann hast du ein großes Problem.

 *Irom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Neulich hatte ich einen der wusste nicht, was ein editor ist. Erzähl dem mal was von emerge.
> 
> 

 

emerge? Gentoo ist auch nicht unebdingt für den Anfänger gedacht sondern eher für schon einigermaßen erfahrener Benutzer. Und solche Benutze wissen, was ein editor ist und wie man ihn benutzt.

----------

## Irom

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> emerge? Gentoo ist auch nicht unebdingt für den Anfänger gedacht sondern eher für schon einigermaßen erfahrener Benutzer. Und solche Benutze wissen, was ein editor ist und wie man ihn benutzt.

 

Eben. Das war als antwort auf Deever gedacht.

----------

## HeadbangingMan

Eigentlich wollte ich mich bei solchen (Endlos)Diskussionen Win vs. Linux nie äußern, aber heute muss ich doch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.

Ich kam vom C64 über diverse (für teueres Geld getunte) Amigas erst ende 1998 zu meinem ersten PC. Nachdem ich festgestellt hatte, dass Win95/98 grottenschlecht sind und anfang 1999 eine PC-Intern mit SuSE-6.2 im Kiosk lag, war es natürlich geschehen.

Später auf SuSE-7.0 geupdatet, dann Slackware und als ich feststellte, dass ich meine Software sowieso fast nur selbst compiliere, dann 2002 auf Gentoo gewechselt.

Mittlerweile habe ich aber eines aufgegeben: Die Hoffnung, das Linux irgendwann von der breiten Masse akzeptiert wird.

Die Gründe hierfür wurden in diesem Thread schon genannt. Also lasst doch irgendwelche Redakteure schreiben, was sie wollen, ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass sie damit einen Schaden anrichten.

Wer jemals ernsthaft mit Amigas gearbeitet hat, ist es gewohnt "anders" zu sein und wer offen für neue Herausforderungen ist, lässt sich von der Meinung anderer nicht beirren.

Ich glaube, die meisten Mitglieder in allen möglichen Linuxforen und ganz besonders Gentoo-User wissen, was sie an "Ihrem" OS haben.

Auf die, denen es nichts ausmacht, anders zu sein, der Amiga ist (leider) tot, es lebe Linux!

----------

## misterjack

der schwachsinn in der bild äh im spiegel (nimmt sich eh nichts mehr  :Wink: ) hat mal heute wieder für lustige momente gesorgt. am geilsten finde ich die staunenden gesichter von windowsfreaks, wenn sie enlightenment sehen. meistens fragen dann schon mal, wo man sich das herunterladen kann. umso besser sitzen dann bei den windowsverteidigern die worte: "dazu brauchst du linux"  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## MatzeOne

@Deever:

Es geht hier um GNU/Linux, nicht speziell um Gentoo.

Für mich ist ein emerge paketname auch bequemer, aber es war doch ein etwas längerer Weg dahin.

----------

## EOF

Der SPON artikel schein gerade in die zeit zu passen. Winzigweicch hat auf angriff geschaltet. Den da habe ich von google news...

http://www.boersenreport.de/technikmedien.asp?msg=004638700000001640000000000

----------

## R4miu5

1. glaube ich microsoft studien überhaupt kein wort und 

2. wieso verwendet man redhat als system, debian ist doch viel sicherer und stabiler

----------

## Ragin

Der 2. Artikel ist ja wirklich super.

 *Quote:*   

> Der Programmcode basiert auf Unix, und das wurde bereits in den 60er Jahren entwickelt.

 

Ein Glück, dass alles von IBM aus Unix kopiert wurde und der Code einfach nur erweitert wurde. Denn das, was da versucht wird zu vermitteln kommt bei 98% nicht an, sondern wird interpretiert als: Linux wurde von Unix abgeschrieben und einfach im gleichen Stil weitergeführt.

Das aber nur das Konzept von Unix übernommen wurde und es eine Menge Weiterentwicklungen, bzw. Codeverbesserungen gegeben hat scheint an dem Redakteur vollkommen vorbeigerauscht zu sein. Aber man kann ja nicht alles wissen, wie man an Karl sieht, der nichtmal den Support um Hilfe bitten kann, für den er 60 Euro gelöhnt hat. Es gibt Menschen, die mit Intelligenz einfach nicht gesegnet waren, weil sie gerade den Bluescreen bewundert haben, der am Himmel erschien.

 *Quote:*   

> Abgesehen davon enthält der Linux-Sourcecode Unmengen von Fehlern. Immerhin wurde er von Hunderten Programmieren über Jahre hinweg zusammengeschrieben. Und wo viele Menschen arbeiten, werden unweigerlich viele Fehler gemacht. Auch und gerade wenn der Code offen liegt und ständig Schwachstellen entdeckt und ausgebessert werden.

 

Das allerdings hat mir dann wirklich zu denken gegeben. Aber nun habe ich die Lösung: Windows ist besser, weil Bill Gates den Code ganz allein und auch immer wieder neu schreibt und nicht alte Kernel weiterverwendet. Die anderen tausende Mitarbeiter bei Microsoft, die sich Programmierer nennen und jahrelang angeblich an Software basteln, die 2 Wochen nach Erscheinen und einem tollen Bildschrim "Jetzt sicherer" schon über 300 Fehler an den Tag gelegt haben, die das Arbeiten teilweise unmöglich machen programmieren die Kaffeemaschinen, die Sandwitchautomaten und die Donatkontrollsysteme. Denn würden an Windows mehr als 2 Personen arbeiten käme es zu dem unweigerlichen Schluss, die Software enthielte Fehler, was ja definitiv nicht den Tatsachen entspricht. Durch die Option "Bei Problemen kein Bluescreen zeigen sondern neustarten" wurde ja einer der besten Fehlerbekämpfungsalgorythmen der Welt geschrieben. Sie existieren nicht mehr, denn sie werden sofort "abgeschossen" und der Computer sorgfältig neu gestartet. Somit kann garantiert werden, dass der RAM wieder etwas frei ist, keine sinnlosen Programme mehr geladen sind und der Benutzer schnell und zuverlässig mit Windows arbeiten kann.

Auch der letzte Abschnitt über die angeblichen Kontrollfreaks. Nunja, ich bin mir sicher, das es besser ist zu sehen was mein BS macht wenn ich ES BRAUCHE (!!!). Hier wird aber knallhart dargestellt, dass die Leute nix anderes machen als sabbernd und mit großen Augen, schon fast Golumhaft (wir sehen ja alle ca. so oder so aus) vor ihren Linux-Systemen zu sitzen und nur Sourcen lesen (oder weiss sonst jemand was die die ganze Zeit mit kryptischen Zeilen meinen? DOS war ja für manche auch kryptisch, aber das wird nur vermutet, habe ich gehört...).

Ich verwende Linux nun auch schon seit einigen Jahren. Damals war es ein SuSE 6.0, welches sich noch als etwas unbeholfen bei der Installation entpuppt hat, aber doch schon recht komfortabel war. Mit wenigen Klicks war alles installiert und lief auch beängstigend geschmeidig. Windows 98 zum Beispiel bereitete mir da mehr Kopfschmerzen (obwohl ich da noch extrem Windows aktiv war) und von Windows ME möchte ich gar nicht erst anfangen. Im Laufe der Zeit habe ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht sehr viele Handbücher gelesen. Ich habe mir das rausgesucht was ich brauchte und gut war. Somit war der Leseaufwand relativ gering. Wenn ich mir so manche Windowskonfiguration ansehe, dann muss ich sagen, dass ich da mehr lesen musste um damit klar zu kommen.

Dieser gesamte Artikel ist im Endeffekt nur ein schlechter Witz. Wie hat ein Bild-A[/url]ußendienstler mal zu mir gesagt: "Man darf die Bild nicht ernst nehmen. Es sind Artikel auf Basis von wahren Ereignissen so geschrieben, dass man etwas hat, über das man schmunzeln kann oder womit man einfach beschäftigt ist".

Willkommen Spiegel.

Zombies mit tollen Geschichten füttern, damit sie keine Menschen fressen kann zu sehr viel Geld führen.

[Edit:]

Wieviele von euch schauen eigentlich täglich in den Logs (Fehlerprotokolle) rein?

Habe gerade auf dem W2K Server hier auf Arbeit geschaut. Der hat mir nach einem Neustart (er musste den Mauszeiger updaten oder sowas) nämlich gesagt, dass die Systemprotokolle voll sind und er nichts mehr reinschreiben kann, außer ich lösche mal wieder welche.

Da fragt man sich doch, wie oft man vielleicht mal unter Windows unter den Fehlerprotokollen nachsehen sollte.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Nun, eine Sache bereitet mir noch Sorgen: In zahlreichen Programmen, vor allem deren vorkompilierte Pakete, haben sich - so habe ich gehört - manche Entwickler mit Backdoors verewigt. Das ist sicher ein Punkt, den es auszumerzen gilt. Dann ist auch ganz schnell Sense mit Sicherheitslücken...

----------

## Freiburg

Es wäre schön zu hören in welchen Programmen das so ist, ansonsten fällt das ganze in den Bereich Urban Legends.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Tja, wenn ich das wüsste, wäre das Problem gelöst. Normalerweise hätte ich das auch als Mytos abgetan, doch leider ist die Quelle (möchte unerkannt bleiben) glaubwürdig.

----------

## Earthwings

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Tja, wenn ich das wüsste, wäre das Problem gelöst. Normalerweise hätte ich das auch als Mytos abgetan, doch leider ist die Quelle (möchte unerkannt bleiben) glaubwürdig.

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Freiburg

 *Quote:*   

> Tja, wenn ich das wüsste, wäre das Problem gelöst. Normalerweise hätte ich das auch als Mytos abgetan, doch leider ist die Quelle (möchte unerkannt bleiben) glaubwürdig.

 

Hier fehlen eindeutig Smilys ich brauch gerade einen der sich lachend auf dem Boden rollt. Erinnert irgendewie an SCO: "Das ist so wirklich, ich kann zwar nicht sagen wo und wie, aber es ist so glaub mir" loooooool

----------

## Ragin

Möglicherweise wurde irgendein Teil von Ihnen auf mich übertragen, irgendwas überschrieben oder kopiert. - Ich habe Sie sterben sehen, Mr. Anderson, ich habe Sie getötet. Mit einer gewissen Befriedigung. Und dann passierte etwas. Etwas, von dem ich wusste, dass es unmöglich war, aber es passierte. Sie zerstörten mich, Mr. Anderson. Danach, ich kannte die Vorschriften, ich wusste was ich zu tun hatte, aber ich tat es nicht. Ich konnte es nicht, ich fühlte mich gezwungen zu bleiben, den Befehl zu verweigern. Und nun stehe ich hier ihretwegen, Mr. Anderson. Ihretwegen bin ich kein Agent des Systems mehr. Ihretwegen bin ich verändert, bin nicht mehr vernetzt. Ein neuer Mann, könnte man sagen. Wie Sie. Dem Anschein nach frei.

 :Smile: ))

----------

## Voltago

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Tja, wenn ich das wüsste, wäre das Problem gelöst. Normalerweise hätte ich das auch als Mytos abgetan, doch leider ist die Quelle (möchte unerkannt bleiben) glaubwürdig.

 

Ja nee is klar...

----------

## Thorben

Linux IS user friendly - it's just selective about who its friends are

----------

## Mr. Anderson

*seufz* hätte ich bloß nichts gesagt...

----------

## Voltago

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> *seufz* hätte ich bloß nichts gesagt...

 

Ja, das ist schon ein Jammer... kaum stellt man eine unbewiesene Behauptung in den Raum, schon wird man angezweifelt und verspottet... die Welt ist hart und ungerecht!

----------

## Freiburg

jaja ist schon hart

----------

## oscarwild

Mr. Anderson, bevor Du Dich jetzt wegen der Grausamkeit der Welt von der nächsten Brücke stürzt, beantworte für Dich mal die folgenden Fragen:

Wie plausibel ist es, dass Software, die im Quellcode vorliegt, der von jedermann geprüft, modifiziert und hinterfragt werden kann, Backdoors enthält?

Wie lange würde es wohl dauern, bis irgendwer da draussen Verdacht schöpfen, und in einschlägigen Foren Alarm schlagen würde?

Was würde wohl mit einem solchen Projekt und seinen Entwicklern passieren, wenn so etwas aufflöge?

Wer hat eher Intetresse an Backdoors, und die notwendigen Mittel, deise Backdoor im großen Stil auch zu nutzen: ein paar Entwickler, die nebenher freie Software erstellen, oder kommerziell orientierte Unternehmen?

Anschließend, übertrag das ganze mal auf die Closed-Source Welt....

Ich hoffe, Du kannst jetzt beruhigter schlafen, und lässt Dir nicht mehr so leicht einen Bären von irgendwelchen geheimen, vertrauenswürdigen Quellen aufbinden  :Wink: 

----------

## dreadhead

Das Hauptproblem an der Sache ist (und wird es auch immer bleiben), dass Leute die sich wirklich in dem Gebiet auskennen keine Artikel für Spiegel oder sonst irgendwelche Zeitschriften schreiben sondern sich im Gebiet der Administration, Entwicklung usw bewegen. Also muss man unwissende Leute hernehmen, ihnen eine SuSE-CD in die Hand drücken und sagen: "Teste das mal und schreib was drüber." Das kann in einigen Fällen sicher gut laufen, in den meisten Fällen wird es aber an einer Config-file oder nicht unterstützter Hardware scheitern und dann kommen solche Artikel raus. Dazu kommen die oben beschriebenen Probleme, dass der User sich an einer ReadMe aufhängt oder einfach nicht den gewohnten Start-Knopf sieht. Ebenso wie 99% der Leser dem auch glauben.

Aber der Zeitpunkt rückt näher wo sich herausstellen wird ob diese Artikel lügen, oder nicht...

----------

## Freiburg

Das Problem ist ein ganz anderes: Keiner würde wenn er keine Ahnung hat an seinem Auto rumschrauben, an einem Computer bastellt jeder rum, egal wieviel (oder eher wenig) Ahnung er hat. Viele haben halt ganz einfach keine Ahnung, das merkt man wenn man wieder von irgendwem gebeten wird bekannten gegen Geld was am Rechner zu machen, man sich 2 oder 3 Stunden mit irgendwelchem Mist (meist billig Hardware ala Aldi) rumschlägt und man dann sagt das kostet dann... . Da steht man dann meist langen Gesichtern gegenüber: "Aber das war doch nur ein kleines Problem..." (um beim Auto zu bleiben für ne Inspektion vom BMW mal eben ein paar 100€ zahlen obwohl nicht viel gemacht wurde ist hingegen kein Problem). Computer sind einfach heute zu billig. Ein Computer ist nunmal ein kompliziertes elektronisches Gerät mit dem man sich beschäftigen muß. Also wem Linux zu schwer ist für den heißt es: Wer nicht lesen kann muß fühlen, ääähhh zahlen meinte ich und zwar an M$ (wobei unter Windows auch nicht alles ohne Probleme läuft dann ist auch wieder lesen angesagt  :Wink: )...

----------

## oscarwild

 *Freiburg wrote:*   

> Wer nicht lesen kann muß fühlen, ääähhh zahlen meinte ich und zwar an M$ 

 

Nicht mal unbedingt an M$ - OS und Software sind ja nur scheinbar "kostenlos" bei jedem Popel-PC dabei. Tatsächlich macht die Software aber 100 - 200 Euro vom Kaufpreis aus! Für dieses Geld könnte man sich auch - wenn man schon zu faul zum Lesen ist - einen Fachmann leisten, falls der Linux-Installer die eine oder andere Konfiguration nicht automatisch hinbekommen hat...

----------

## psyeye

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> M$ - OS und Software sind ja nur scheinbar "kostenlos" bei jedem Popel-PC dabei. Tatsächlich macht die Software aber 100 - 200 Euro vom Kaufpreis aus!

 

Afaik zahlt man für Windows XP Home OEM (aka "Recovery"  :Wink: ) weit weniger als 100. Weiss da jemand genaueres?

psyeye

----------

## oscarwild

 *psyeye wrote:*   

> Afaik zahlt man für Windows XP Home OEM (aka "Recovery" ) weit weniger als 100€. Weiss da jemand genaueres? 

 

Ich meinte OS und Software; in der Regel sind ja auch noch MS Office, ein Brennprogramm, irgendwelche dämlichen Spiele, Routenplaner und sonstiger Schnickschnack dabei.

----------

## psyeye

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

>  *psyeye wrote:*   Afaik zahlt man für Windows XP Home OEM (aka "Recovery" ) weit weniger als 100. Weiss da jemand genaueres?  
> 
> Ich meinte OS und Software; in der Regel sind ja auch noch MS Office, ein Brennprogramm, irgendwelche dämlichen Spiele, Routenplaner und sonstiger Schnickschnack dabei.

 

Du weisst also auch nicht genauer, was so ein vorinstalliertes OEM-Windows den Kunden kostet?

psyeye

----------

## oscarwild

nö, weiss ich leider nicht genau. Hängt mit Sicherheit vom Vertrag zw. M$ und dem jeweiligen Hersteller ab.

Recht gut im Preis vergleichen lässt sich das aber z.B. unter

www.promarkt.de -> Computer & Zubehör -> PC-Systeme

Man findet dort manche Geräte sowohl mit XP Home als auch ohne OS.

(soll jetzt übrigens keine Werbung für den Laden sein, ein kurzes Gespräch mit den Mitarbeitern bringt einen recht schnell auf den Boden der Tatsachen  :Wink: )

----------

## pablo_supertux

Krasse Sache, komplett System für 260  ??? Also, dass PC billig werden, ist ja bekannt, aber ich frage mich, was wirklich drin ist, wenn der so bielig ist.

----------

## dfy

 *Quote:*   

> von boersenreport.de
> 
> Die Studienverfasser kamen zu dem Ergebnis, dass ein Server mit Red Hat Enterprise Linux ES 3 mehr als 12.000 `critical days` aufgewiesen hat und eine Microsoft-Konfiguration hingegen lediglich 1.600 Tage. Insgesamt machten die Autoren bei der Kombination Red Hat-Webserver mit Open-Source Apache-Software, MySQL-Datenbank und PHP 174 Sicherheitslöcher ausfindig, während es bei einem Server mit Microsoft Server 2003, Internet Information Server 6, Microsoft SQL Server 2000 und ASP.Net `nur` 52 Schwachstellen in der Standard-Konfiguration geben soll.

 

Das ist ja spannend. Ich wette, die Verfasser der Studie hatten "Microsoft Schwachstellenaufspürtool XP Pro Recovery Beta Blubb 1"! Man nenne mir mal eine Möglichkeit, Schwachstellen in Closed Source Software zuverlässig zu zählen... bei Open Source kann man natürlich jede Bagatelle im Code, die irgendwann mal aufkam und publik wurde, als Schwachstelle anprangern. Lächerlich.

 *Quote:*   

> von spiegel.de
> 
> Abgesehen davon enthält der Linux-Sourcecode Unmengen von Fehlern. Immerhin wurde er von Hunderten Programmieren über Jahre hinweg zusammengeschrieben. Und wo viele Menschen arbeiten, werden unweigerlich viele Fehler gemacht. Auch und gerade wenn der Code offen liegt und ständig Schwachstellen entdeckt und ausgebessert werden. Vor Computerviren sind Linux-User übrigens nur deshalb sicher, weil es sich für böswillige Hacker noch nicht lohnt, Linux-Viren zu schreiben. Und nicht, weil Viren in einer Linux-Umgebung nicht funktionieren würden.

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Und der Windows Sourcecode enthält keine Fehler, die Bluescreens, Hardlocks und so sind Schuld der Illuminati... Außerdem wurde der Windows Sourcecode ja nicht über Jahre von Hunderten Programmierern geschrieben, sondern von Bill Gates allein.

----------

## dreadhead

 *psyeye wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Afaik zahlt man für Windows XP Home OEM (aka "Recovery" ) weit weniger als 100. Weiss da jemand genaueres?
> 
> psyeye

 

Ich hab mal einen PC in einem Laden selber zusammengebastelt und hab dann gefragt ob ich noch ein Win XP Home OEM dazuhaben könnte. Das hat er mir dann für 120 gegeben. Für meine Mutter hab ich mal ein OEM Office XP gekauft. Das hat ca 170 gekostet...

Diese Preise hängen aber mit sicherheit vom jeweiligen Händler ab...

----------

## moe

Händler die OEMs in solchen Mengen wie Systemhäuser kaufen werden da sicherlich n Spottpreis zahlen. Ich hab mal 17 XP Pro gekauft, und mich mit dem Händler auf 96 netto geeinigt. Das waren auch diverse OEM- und Recovery-Versionen, für mich waren da nur die Lizenzen wichtig..

----------

